# Is it a bug of 10.2-RELEASE?



## zhongyb (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I just upgraded from 10.1-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE. everything is fine but powerd(8) can not be started. The following message is displayed:


```
powerd: no cpufreq(4) support -- aborting: No such file or directory
```

But it works fine in FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE. Is it a bug of FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE? The attachment is the boot message of my computer, HP Microserver gen 8.


----------



## dr-mdr (Aug 16, 2015)

`cd /usr/src`

reinstall powerd again


----------



## mickey (Aug 26, 2015)

zhongyb said:


> I just upgraded from 10.1-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE. everything is fine but powerd(8) can not be started. The following message is displayed:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Just encountered the same problem. Apparently support for ACPI CPU throttling and Intel p4tcc has recently been disabled by default.
To re-enable support for these, check your /boot/device.hints for the following lines and set one or both to "0", then reboot.

```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2015)

First, try setting cx values:
/etc/rc.conf

```
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
```

If that is not enough, both of the hint settings can be made in /boot/loader.conf.  Probably best to change them there, if necessary, because that is where they would be expected first.


----------

